# Where to get Newton Connection Kit?



## Giaguara (Dec 11, 2003)

Is there any way / place left on this planet to find and buy somewhere / download and buy etc (_legally_), a Newton Connection Kit? (Cheryl, help ...  ::angel:: )


----------



## RacerX (Dec 12, 2003)

I use NewTen and NewtSync for my Newton. I'm using a Wallstreet PowerBook, so I have an old serial port though. I think you'll need a serial-to-USB adapter for newer systems.

It works pretty good for me, but I'm still running 10.2.6.

What type of system are you connecting to?


----------



## phatcactus (Dec 12, 2003)

http://www.unna.org/unna/apple/connection_utils/ForMac/NewtonConnectionKit/

http://www.unna.org/ is like, *the* place for Newton software.


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 12, 2003)

Awesome! 

I don't have a newton .. yet .. but a friend has 10.3 and an old newton and he was looking for it. He'll need the usb adapter though (to the g5 or airport) .. if that thing works perfectly i think i want a newton too!!

By the way - as a curiosity i checked ebay yesterday. Newtons go still t o prices like 400 $ (buy-now price) - and hey, that's what the most expensive palms cost now new! Amazing, eh?


----------



## brianleahy (Nov 22, 2004)

I have a G5 and an old MessagePad 2100.  

I have been unable to install packages by any means.   I've tried NewTen and Escale, with both a Keyspan serial adapter and a Farrallon ethernet/phonenet bridge.

The serial adapter won't connect at all.   The Farrallon Bridge will dock via Escale, and the 'keyboard' connection works, but transferring packages never gets anywhere - the progress bar never moves.

Any ideas anyone?


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 22, 2004)

Hm.. I'll try something with the Newton I actually got .. 2000 .. just been too busy to try


----------



## AdmiralAK (Nov 22, 2004)

Is it worth gor me to get a WLAN PCMCIA for my newton? I have a 2100, use it now and then, nice device, saving it for posterity  -I was thinking that I could be doing some web surfing on it on my WLAN at home, any ideas?

What do fellow newton users use their newtons for?


----------



## brianleahy (Nov 22, 2004)

Admiral -- if I can manage to install some packages onto mine, I'm going to attempt exactly that...


----------

